# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Schnelle Weltraumpferde reiten durch Canto Bight



## Darkmoon76 (20. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Schnelle Weltraumpferde reiten durch Canto Bight* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Schnelle Weltraumpferde reiten durch Canto Bight*


----------



## THEDICEFAN (21. September 2017)

Weltraumpferde?!


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Weltraumpferde?!



Enge Verwandte der Bilgenschweine. Die machen den Rektalflug in weniger als einem halben Newtonparsec.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. September 2017)

naja Weltraumpferde is doch nur nen WitzBegriff zur Umschreibung der Funktion


----------



## THEDICEFAN (4. November 2017)

Ich hoffe nur, dass das das ganze nicht ins lächerliche zieht. Allgemein bin ich äußerst gespannt wie es weitergehen soll- mal unabhängig von Episode 8. Ich hoffe das man weg von den Superwaffen geht und das Genre nicht mit Spinn-offs wie der von Han Solo kaputt melkt, sondern mal auch die Alten Geschichten erzählt, etc.. Das ist wie bei Mittelerde- Es gäbe so viel mehr zu erzählen als nur die Geschichte des einen Rings. Wer Tolkien kennt, weiß, das es schon deutlich gewaltigere Schlachten, als auch min. genauso intensive Geschichten gab, in diesem "Universum". Ich sehe darin stark ungenutztes Potenzial!


----------

